# Dust Collector success on 3rd attempt



## Larryh86GT (Feb 13, 2013)

I didn't have a chance to play with much wood this summer but finally was able to work on my dust collecting system. Last year I 
tried a dust collector with a plastic garbage can which was a failure
as it collapsed with the vacuum from the shop vac. Then I tried a 22 gallon fiber drum with a frying pan deflector which also failed. The shop vac just sucked all the chips and dust right through it. 
This winter I found a 55 gallon fiber drum with a steel top and transfered the fittings to it from the 22 gallon drum and then made and mounted a thein baffle in it. This was a total success. Only a very few chips were in the shop vac after surface planning a number of boards. The dark material pictured in the bottom of the shop vac was from a previous use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 13, 2013)

Photos continued.

There is about 6" of chips and dust in the bottom of the 55 gallon drum. This worked like a charm. Thanks to all that helped and guided me in previous threads on dust collectors. This will make my woodworking projects much easier in the future. 
Larry


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 13, 2013)

You can see the swirl effect in the saw dust in the bottom of the drum. Pretty cool.


----------

